# A Begginer EO?



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well i know the CO and CP from Grintoth but his EO is kinda bleh to me....

So uhm what is a EO method that i can learn that is pretty easy?

Thanks, Aznboi1324


also...doesnt anyone know when the cubefreak movie is coming out lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2008)

Flip two at a time.
Using a buffer makes this really easy.

Learn something that flips UF and UB, and set up all the flipped edges (except UF, it it's flipped) at UB in turn (without moving UF), apply the EO alg, and un-setup, setup the next...
I use U'M'U'M'U'M'U'(M' M')U'M'U'M'U'M'U'. Call it "EO".

Say*that the flipped edges are UL, FR, DF, and BL.
Do:
UL: L'B' "EO" BL
FR: R2B "EO" B'R2
DF: D2B2 "EO" BD2
BL: B' "EO" B

You can start figuring out lots of efficiencies, though. 

Old Pochmann does this with a UR buffer, M2 with DB.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 15, 2008)

So the algorithm justs flips 2 edges in place.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 16, 2008)

Okk iimmm really confused....


I got all the corners int he right place but edges idk..


EO is making sure hte edges are correctly flipped and EP is putting them in the right place.


Is Eo after or before EP o.o

and how many algos are needed total for edges


----------



## joey (Feb 16, 2008)

EO is before EP. I would say you only need two algorithms to solve edges like that. One two flip two edges, one to cycle them.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 17, 2008)

could i just do like a 

U-perm TO EP


----------



## magicsquares (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, that's what you're supposed to use.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 17, 2008)

magicsquares said:


> Yes, that's what you're supposed to use.



Ehh....I know this is a big request but can someone make a Video tutorial For EO and EP for BLD


----------



## Leo (Feb 17, 2008)

I might try to make one, might be cool to make a tutorial vid. But for now, you know and fully understand how to define a correctly oriented edge right?

First you orient them, then you fix them with set up moves and U perms. Just like corners is orienting then A perms to cycle them. (Not sure if Grintoth uses A perms or does 2 cycles with the Y perm).


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 17, 2008)

Leo said:


> I might try to make one, might be cool to make a tutorial vid. But for now, you know and fully understand how to define a correctly oriented edge right?
> 
> First you orient them, then you fix them with set up moves and U perms. Just like corners is orienting then A perms to cycle them. (Not sure if Grintoth uses A perms or does 2 cycles with the Y perm).



I understand if its oriented or not...

And grintoth uses J perms to perm corners..

i think i understand how to do it but i dont know all the set up moves if... 

UR is the Piece ur placeing.... and UT(up top?) is the buffer position


----------



## Leo (Feb 17, 2008)

Really? Never heard of that before. But anyway, to orient the edges use set up moves to place the bad edges in UF and UB and perform M'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU2 which flips only the edges in those positions, undo set up moves and they are oriented.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 17, 2008)

Leo said:


> Really? Never heard of that before. But anyway, to orient the edges use set up moves to place the bad edges in UF and UB and perform M'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU2 which flips only the edges in those positions, undo set up moves and they are oriented.



What if there is a odd number of inccorect oritented edges>


----------



## Pedro (Feb 17, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Leo said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Never heard of that before. But anyway, to orient the edges use set up moves to place the bad edges in UF and UB and perform M'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU2 which flips only the edges in those positions, undo set up moves and they are oriented.
> ...



that situation doesn't exist


----------



## Leo (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, you will always have an even number of edges oriented, if not then you either
a) Don't understand the rules of orientation completely
b) Accidentally defined an edge as correct/incorrect for whatever reasons (this happens to me occasionally.)


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok i get everything now but i need help on set up moves for T-perm...

Will someone give me all the set up moves? To place the piece in the TL

Thanks a bunch,

aznboi1324


----------



## Pedro (Feb 18, 2008)

just try to follow the stickers in your head...

like...LF, how do you set up that one?


think a bit...


don't look yet...


got it?


it's in white below...


d' L (T perm) L' d


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 18, 2008)

Pedro said:


> just try to follow the stickers in your head...
> 
> like...LF, how do you set up that one?
> 
> ...



Which Moves am i not allowed to move?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 18, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > just try to follow the stickers in your head...
> ...



hmm

maybe R, F and B?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nevermind i figured out all my Set up moves..


I just sad down and started to think...

Sorry guys for asking so many questions

But now i can solve it witha blind fold method ;]

kk...now for memo ;p 




PS: WHO IS THE YOUNGEST BLINDSOLVER??


----------



## Pedro (Feb 18, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> PS: WHO IS THE YOUNGEST BLINDSOLVER??



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 18, 2008)

What is UT? You're being redundant.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 18, 2008)

Pedro said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > PS: WHO IS THE YOUNGEST BLINDSOLVER??
> ...



Thanks ;] I need to goto competition and get on that list!

im 13.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 18, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Leo said:
> 
> 
> > I might try to make one, might be cool to make a tutorial vid. But for now, you know and fully understand how to define a correctly oriented edge right?
> ...





yea i meant UB


----------

